# Solved: New router causes printer to be offline



## mallardhen (Jul 8, 2010)

Prior to upgrading my router, my network (3 laptops and a printer - all wireless) was working perfectly. Since installing the new router (D-Link DIR-655) the network can not find my printer. I am file sharing fine with the laptops, just having trouble communicating with the printer. I updated my printer driver about a month ago when I purchased a new lap top. I have checked the firewall and it allows printer sharing.
Please be gentle with your explanations. Although I consider myself an intermediate computer user, I'm probably only a beginner in your eyes.
Router: DIR 655
Printer: HP Photosmart C4385


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If the printer was configured for wireless did you make sure it is connecting to the new router?


----------



## mallardhen (Jul 8, 2010)

The printer is not connecting to the router and I don't know how to do that. It connected to the old router automatically.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Did you keep all of the same LAN and wireless settings on the new router as on the old one? Specifically:

Router IP address
IP address subnet mask
DHCP range
Wireless SSID name (exact same upper and lower case letters)
Wireless Encryption method
Wireless Encryption key or passphrase

I am not familiar with the HP C4385. Exactly how did you initially configure it to work with the previous router?


----------



## mallardhen (Jul 8, 2010)

First of all, thank you so much for your quick replies.

cwwozniak- The ISP set up the router for me, so I have no idea about any of those settings. I don't even remember how I configured the printer with the first router. I think the printer was "found" without me doing anything special.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Did you or the ISP have to change settings on all three computers in order for them to work with the new wireless router?

If so, you are going to have to remember, or look up, how you got the printer to connect to the previous router. Then repeat it with the new router settings.


----------



## mallardhen (Jul 8, 2010)

cwwozniak said:


> Did you or the ISP have to change settings on all three computers in order for them to work with the new wireless router?


The laptops found the new router with no issues.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Did they also automatically establish a working connection to the new router without any interaction on your part? Or did the wireless settings screen on each computer show that it found the new router but then had you tell it to connect to it?

EDIT: It is getting late here and I am going to bed. I should be checking back in about 9 hours.


----------



## mallardhen (Jul 8, 2010)

cwwozniak said:


> Or did the wireless settings screen on each computer show that it found the new router but then had you tell it to connect to it?


 Yes



cwwozniak said:


> EDIT: It is getting late here and I am going to bed. I should be checking back in about 9 hours.


 No worries.

After doing some more reading, it looks like I have to add a port to the printer. What IP address do I use? The new router IP address???


----------



## mallardhen (Jul 8, 2010)

Bwahahaha...So the D-Link rep tells me I need to call HP. He says it is not a router problem. I call HP and the rep says since my printer is out of warranty, I can purchase a refurb for 1/2 the cost or I can pay them $65 to see if they might can fix the problem. No promises. Wow....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Is this printer a network connected printer? What does the status on the printer's control panel indicate? Have you reset the printer to factory defaults and followed the HP guide to connecting it?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

According to page 18 of the C4385 User Manual, you need the HP Photo Smart software running on a computer with a USB connection to the printer to configure the printer's wireless settings. You will also need to know the SSID, encryption method and encryption key being used by the new router. This would be the same information you used to connect the other computers to the router.

The Photo Smart software is on the CD-ROM that should have come with the printer. Not sure if you can download it from the HP web site.


----------



## mallardhen (Jul 8, 2010)

I messed with the printer until the wee hours of the morning. It finally gave me the error message that installation wasn't complete and that I needed to hook it up via USB (I guessing resetting the defaults triggered this message). 
I looked for the USB cable with no luck, so I'll head out and grab one of those today.

I'll let you know the outcome of the USB cable connection....


----------



## mallardhen (Jul 8, 2010)

Tried the USB cable with no luck. Wireless is not working with the printer. I followed all the HP instructions to the letter.


----------



## mallardhen (Jul 8, 2010)

So, I deleted everything to do with the printer off my laptop and started from square one as if it were a brand new out of the box printer. Bingo! All is right with the home network now.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Glad to hear you worked it out.

You can mark this topic as being solved if everything is working as you want it.


----------

